# Putting a Silvia Wand Onto New 2015 Gaggia Classics



## Sk8-bizarre

Right then









Lid off then whip the switches out the front to give you some room. Easy two plastic clips held in by a little metal bracket behind on inside of wall.









Then a T10 torque driver and undo the little silver plate. A longer T10 which has a magnetic end helps here.









Take the plastic end off the Gaggia wand. Wiggle the wand through the hole. I had to give the wand a very tiny bend, really tiny to get this through.

Next you have to release the three little clips in the black ball end to open it and separate in two.

I forgot to take pics of this bit but the video on page 4 of this thread shows it perfectly!

The Rancilio wand then is replaces the Gaggia one. I kept the Gaggia little rubber O ring in as it was fatter so deemed it would be more steam tight. Slide the bottom of the ball joint up the Rancilio wand and it just clips back in.

Thread your new Rancilio wand back down through the hole into position.









Screw the little silver top plate back on over the ball joint. This is probably the most fiddly bit of the job due to space and not taking the outer shell off but still pretty easy and I have big hands.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Next stick the rubber gasket and end nozzle back on your Rancilio wand...Something you took off at the beginning or threading it through the hole into position will be impossible!!!!









Then a couple of comparisons with old

















Testing, no leaks, all good!









Stick the lid back on and put your machine back where it belongs primed and ready.









All in all about half an hour, even if your cack handed I reckon you'll not break 3/4 of an hour.

A very very easy mod but of course the proof will be in the first frothing but the steam looks good.

So yes the Rancilio wand does fit a 2015 Classic and easily! These pics may help you if you want to and the video on page 4 of this thread though it shows a different machine is basically the same job and shows the little bits I forgot. I think Neil posted it.

So thanks to him and everyone else who has helped me suss and do this, I'm off to make a coffee.

SK8

Edit: apologies for the sideways photo's......bit rubbish at that lol though managed the mod hahaha


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Nice write up - sounds pretty simple if you have the tools


Cheers bud and yeah very easy.

Little pair of pliers for Rancilio nozzle

Philips screw driver for lid removal

T10 torque screwdriver for two little screws on the sliver plate that sits on the ball joint.

I had to buy the T10 but three tools only and you can do it. Rancilio wand £10 of eBay so it's a bloody cheap mod.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

MartinB said:


> Next step: Fitting and adjusting an OPV to a 2015 Classic!


Hmmmmm we'll see about that one. I am happy to have one achieved one of the mods I wanted to. The valve if to do might just be worth getting an old machine instead.......

I'm not unhappy with the espresso results I get and have scales on the way which should help refine and get the experimenting honed for now. Who knows after that....as I have said I wouldn't say the 2015 is a bad machine at all. The wand I just didn't like so glad I achieved. The solenoid valve I didn't know I could tune so wasn't considering before others mentioned......but never say die!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Really good job:good:.

What wand did you get as I have seen variations mentioned, V1, V2 or V3 ? I imagine it was the V3..

Also, can you tell me how much of a gap there is between the bottom of the newly fitted wand and your work surface \ bottom of machine (not including the plinth). Need to know if my existing jug will go under without spilling milk everywhere !


----------



## Mrboots2u

here


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Really good job:good:.
> 
> What wand did you get as I have seen variations mentioned, V1, V2 or V3 ? I imagine it was the V3..
> 
> Also, can you tell me how much of a gap there is between the bottom of the newly fitted wand and your work surface \ bottom of machine (not including the plinth). Need to know if my existing jug will go under without spilling milk everywhere !


V1/V2 version Ratty you can pick them up off ebay for around a tenner.

Oddly it seems like the Rancilio wand has a little more room though longer as the angles are slightly different. It sort of sticks out a little more. This means it is a little restricted as it touches the underside of the Classic when pointing forwards but sticks out a bit further rather than being totally underneath. I use mine sticking forwards and it's more roomy. There's even more sideways as it clears the machine more.

I put my classic with old wand on a wooden chopping block as soon as I had it for more room and still have it on there with the Rancilio.

I am out and about at moment but can do a measurement once home if you like?

As for the Rancilio it definitely produces a better microfoam foam. The old wand seemed to make the milk to large and to quick with a to big a bubbled head this one seems to some how increase the pressure and the froth is more even, doesn't expand to much or as quickly.

Definitely better and easier to clean and you can see what's going on more without that big plastic bit on the Gaggia wand which one one of the things I disliked. It's a deffo improvement.

Edit: home now depths not including plinth (plinth was there with original wand also Jumbo Ratty).

From front to bottom of nozzle is 95mm

From sideways to bottom of nozzle 115mm

Hope that helps.


----------



## chewy

Didn't expect to find a Crass fan on here. Nice write up. Sounds more of pain with the recent Gaggias than I had with mine.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

chewy said:


> Didn't expect to find a Crass fan on here. Nice write up. Sounds more of pain with the recent Gaggias than I had with mine.


Some quality caffeine fuelled anarchy mate, but yeah punks my first love yep lol......it's an easy upgrade though.

Seems the pressure mod is possible also now (it appeared it wasn't with no solenoid valve) so that's next thing on.


----------



## Mar_m78

Great post! Do I just look for rancilio wand and that's it? No extra bits needed? And is it the V1,V2 or V3?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

V1/V2 was used.


----------



## clevercode

Thanks for this - really useful. You mention a video on page 4 of the thread - I can't seem to find it or page 4! Any chance you could share the link please?

Thanks


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah thread got tidied up and copied across to here vid link your looking for is






care of TomBurtonArt on original thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic page 4.

Sorry for confusion


----------



## clevercode

Thanks so much. Just completed - took about 45 mins, though most of that was trying to get the new wand back through the hole!

All working perfectly, and have made an awesome flat white. now to practice the latte art


----------



## congarong

Hey

Has anyone tried steaming with the big plastic removed and had good results?


----------



## jeebsy

Jumboratty has


----------



## congarong

Incase anyone was wondering, I took that plastic abomination off the steam wand last night and managed to get some pretty good microfoam from the standard wand.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

congarong said:


> Hey
> 
> Has anyone tried steaming with the big plastic removed and had good results?


Yes, it can be done.I havent used the panarello attachment in ages on the standard steam wand.


----------



## Dicci

Thanks for the article sk8, I fitted a rancillio steam wand this morning. All seems fine if a bit wobbly (has anyone else found this?). Now to figure out how to use the thing!

Onwards and upwards..


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just done this mod, 30 mins total, found it easier to unclip the three catches on the black ball joint with three small flat screwdrivers, also handy was a magnetic screwdriver as I dropped the two screws inside the machine. Find pic below of the ball joint and three lugs. Result of the mod, much better microfoam no giant bubble foam anymore ;-)


----------



## michaelm

I'm glad I got a 2014 model now. What a lot of arseing about to fit a new steam wand.


----------



## B-Roadie

I see that some sellers have standard and 'pre modified' v1/v2 wands listed.

The modified wands come with a different nut but looking at these pics the wand no longer threads into place at all. Is this correct?


----------



## TheBigYin

I've just followed the instructions on here, and sorted my "upgrade" in about 40 minutes - mainly faffing around trying to get the old wand through the mass of pipework and wiring - then I realised i'd forgotten to move the switches forwards out of the front-panel







'ohhh: - replacement works great, no leaks, no fuss, and hardly any blood spilled in the process... Many thanks to the OP for this thread.



B-Roadie said:


> I see that some sellers have standard and 'pre modified' v1/v2 wands listed.
> 
> The modified wands come with a different nut but looking at these pics the wand no longer threads into place at all. Is this correct?


very late to the party, but to answer your question, the pre-modified wands are for the pre-2015 models - for the 2015 model, simply buy the "normal" Rancilio Wand, discard the nut, washer and (possibly) the rubber O ring - I say possibly, as you're best choosing whichever o-ring gives the tightest seal. No point in buying the "pre-modified" because you're paying a premium for stuff you're going to discard anyway.


----------



## greymda

thanks for the write-up!


----------



## B-Roadie

Anyone know if you can fit a V3 onwards Rancillio wand to a post 2015 machine?

Trying to satisfy my new machine itch.


----------



## pidge25

Just completed... seems to be working fine and actually very easy as long as you have the T10 screw driver... I am seriously NOT diy and it seemed to work fine. Trickiest part getting the little metal cover back in position to secure the new wand in place. Thanks for the guide!


----------



## kting05

Thanks for the post and photos. Did the machine leak after the mod from the wand or grouphead? if so- did teflon tape stop the leak? or was the mod fine with the existing Gaggia o-ring?

New owner of a Gaggia Classic (post 2015) here and the steam wand is awful.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

@kting05

Are you using the wand with the pannarello attachment on?

Or just the bare metal wand?


----------



## kting05

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @kting05
> 
> Are you using the wand with the pannarello attachment on?
> 
> Or just the bare metal wand?


Tried steaming milk both with and without the pannarello. The attachment gets slightly better milk foam but still no microfoam. It's also a pain to keep cleaning since the attachment has to be removed.

Ideally I would like microfoam and a wand that's easier to clean--but I am hesitant to attempt the rancilio V1/V2 wand mod if it's just going to lead to another issue like leakage.

Seems like the mod works for some people and not others, just wondering if there were people who attempted it and regretted it or if people who did the mod and had leaks were able to fix the issue easily (and if so--how? different o-ring? teflon tape?).


----------



## P Fry

Thanks so much for the clear instructions. But I am stuck on trying to fit the new fitted wand back through the hole. It's a v1/2 wand and all your steps have worked up to this point. Try as I might it just won't go through and I'm worried about forcing it. Any tips?


----------



## Rondaletia

Hi SK8, You are skilled! I purchased a Gaggia Classic last week and before I opened the box I knew the steam wand had to be replaced with something decent so decided it would be better to take it back to the place of purchase and get their service dept to do the conversion for a reasonable fee.

Stress free and 2 days wait, bonas is the warranty is not affected


----------



## coffeepea

Thanks for the tutorial, I got there in the end! I found the hardest part screwing the silver plate back over the ball joint. It all works great but it almost feels slightly loose when I give it a wiggle, particularly up and down. It's nothing major but thought it might have felt tighter.

Has anyone else found this?

Thanks.


----------



## eviltoy

Hi I know I am new here and this being my first post is rather odd. I do have a relevant issue to this however as i cannot for the life of me get the clips off. They will not budge


----------



## El carajillo

View the vid on post 13. A small tipped electrical screwdriver is used to compress the clips to release them.


----------



## lolomaonlo

Hi, after reading this thread and multiple others I decided to upgrade my steam wand on Gaggia 2015. I am stuck on the first part: do I remove the plastic from the existing wand? I removed the panarello attachment, but I can't find information on how to remove the remainder. Thank you.


----------

